# Can you recommend a safe hayfever remedy?



## geraniums (Sep 24, 2008)

Hi 

It's hayfever time and I'm suffering badly!  Are you aware of an effective homeopathic remedy I could take in place of antihistamines?  I know that I'm still ok to take eye drops, but is there anything else off the shelf that is alright to take during treatment and - hopefully - pregnancy?  

Many thanks.


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi,

If you are looking for an effective homeopathy remedy then I'd advise seeing a qualified homeopath to be properly assessed.

Best wishes
Maz x

(Best if I keep my opinions on homeopathy to myself  )


----------



## geraniums (Sep 24, 2008)

Thanks Maz,

It doesn't have to be homeopathic!  I know that I bought something in Boots last year that helped quite a bit, but can't remember what it was.  The reason I was asking, is that I've had conflicting advice about what you could take after ET/during pregnancy.  I was under the impression that the majority of hayfever remedies were off limits, but have also been told that it was ok to take some antihistamines.  I just don't want to have something else with which to beat myself up, if this treatment doesn't work. 

G


----------

